# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages German  Mit dir bin ich auch allein

## pisces

Entschuldigen Sie mich, dass ich diese Frage englisch stelle. Ich kann Deutsch leider noch nicht genug. Aber ich moechte, dass Sie mir deutsch beantworten, damit ich die Sprache lernen kann.  ::  
What does the line "mit dir bin ich auch allein" exactly mean (it's from Rammstein's Ohne Dich)? Is it "with you I am alone as well" or "even alone, I'm (still) with you"? Or can it mean both? 
Danke sehr!

----------


## Rtyom

Was mich betrifft, denke ich, dass Sie richtig sind.  ::

----------


## Оля

> What does the line "mit dir bin ich auch allein" exactly mean (it's from Rammstein's Ohne Dich)? Is it "with you I am alone as well" or "even alone, I'm (still) with you"? Or can it mean both?

 Es ist ganz klar - das erste ("with you I am alone as well").

----------


## pisces

> Was mich betrifft, denke ich, dass Sie richtig ist.

 Vielleicht "dass Sie richtig sind"?  Und was meinen Sie

----------


## pisces

> Originally Posted by pisces  What does the line "mit dir bin ich auch allein" exactly mean (it's from Rammstein's Ohne Dich)? Is it "with you I am alone as well" or "even alone, I'm (still) with you"? Or can it mean both?   Es ist ganz klar - das erste ("with you I am alone as well").

 Tats

----------


## Оля

pisces, "es ist ganz klar - das erste", так мне сказал носитель языка, немец, и он знает эту песню   ::  
Ты уж извини, что я по-русски   ::

----------


## Rtyom

[quote=pisces] 

> Was mich betrifft, denke ich, dass Sie richtig ist.

 Vielleicht "dass Sie richtig sind"?  Und was meinen Sie

----------


## awb

Deutsch: 
Ich w

----------


## Indra

> The first one doesn't make any sense to me.  "Without you, I cannot be."  "With you, I'm also alone????"  "Even (when I'm) with you, I'm alone." sounds much better to me.

 Oh, it does have sense. I don't know the right literary term, it's a poetic contrast based on "I am alone without you - with you I'm alone too"
Besides, the line next to the discussed one, is "mit dir stehen die Sekunden, lohnen nicht", that is, the same contrast. 
"With you I am alone too" may sound awkward in English, and your variant is better indeed, but it is farther from the original sense. 
I'm sorry for speaking English, I still lack practice in German very much...

----------


## awb

Err yeah, it sounds better in German with auch allein, but in English as far as actual meaning goes, even with you sounds better.

----------

